# Desk Build For My Home Recording Studio



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi all!

I was just wondering around the Net when I stumbled onto this website.
This is a great site with loads of useful tips.

Anyway, I thought I'd post one of my builds on here, just to see what you thought.

I built the desk in my father in-law's basement. He has a bit of a wood shop down there.

I designed the desk using Adobe Illustrator.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

More photo's


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

More photo's!


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Finished Desk!


----------



## Kenbo (Sep 16, 2008)

Wow, very nice work. I really like the end product. Awesome stuff.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

Kenbo said:


> Wow, very nice work. I really like the end product. Awesome stuff.


Thanks Kenbo! 
I took a look at your work.... WOW!! AMAZING!


----------



## cabinetman (Jul 5, 2007)

Just shows how planning can make it all come together. Looks great, nicely done. I like the end product...it has a vogue look.












 







.


----------



## Capacity Workstation (Jun 6, 2011)

cabinetman said:


> Just shows how planning can make it all come together. Looks great, nicely done. I like the end product...it has a vogue look.
> 
> .


 
Thanks Cabinetman!
It took me about a two weeks start to finish.
I'm glad I did it. Started a small business selling them. I'll post a pic of a Producers Workstation I did for a commercial recording studio in North Vancouver.


----------



## atmosplak (May 26, 2013)

This desk is amazing! good work!


----------

